# Header Informationen aus der TIFF auslesen



## daywalkertp (27. November 2003)

Moin Jungs,

kennt vielleicht jemand ein Programm mit dem ich TIFF Informationen wie Pfad und so weiter auslesen und ändern kann?

- Danke


----------

